# Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this year."



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

He was dead serious and he's a Boston fan. I think it's possible folks. We're playing great great basketball and we will get BETTER as the season goes on. They're young, learning, and growing. "Rise With Us" was a genius slogan.

Go Blazers


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

I've always maintained any team that gets to the playoffs can win it all.

It's all about playing consistently well at the right time.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

Yeah right.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NathanLane said:


> He was dead serious and he's a Boston fan. I think it's possible folks. We're playing great great basketball and we will get BETTER as the season goes on. They're young, learning, and growing. "Rise With Us" was a genius slogan.
> 
> Go Blazers


While I try to never say never, I'm not gonna start dreaming seriously about winning it all _this_ year until they've managed at least a handful of wins against teams like the Spurs, Suns, Pistons, and Celtics. And yes, I know they beat the Pistons. One such win isn't a handful. 

That said, they're awfully fun to watch and regardless of what happens this season, man oh man I can't wait for the next! :cheers:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NathanLane said:


> He was dead serious and he's a Boston fan. I think it's possible folks. We're playing great great basketball and we will get BETTER as the season goes on. They're young, learning, and growing. "Rise With Us" was a genius slogan.
> 
> Go Blazers


Are you really Nathan Lane or are you just trying to make him look ridiculous on the internet?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

My name is Eric. Are you really DaRizzle, lol?

We beat the Pistons, yes. We also beat New Orleans twice! That New Orleans team is about to pass Phoenix in the standings after beating them last night. Also- the Utah Jazz were in the WCF last year and we've beaten them THREE times. We've also beaten Denver twice.

Go Blazers


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

Atlanta Hawks have beat Dallas, Phonix, Orlando, and Utah. They are going all the way.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

A) We beat Dallas too
B) Orlando is not good. Watch their record plummet soon.
C) We beat Utah THREE times
D) Atlanta isn't playing as good a basketball as we are. Not close. Aren't they on a losing streak?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

i'm dead serious too. the blazers wont win it all. the odds are against us.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

What team in the NBA has played as well as us in the last month? No one.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

You gotta learn not to buy into the regular season hype. When the Grizzlies started playing great ball back in 2003/2004 the entire city was gassed but soon we got slapped back down to reality. Sure the Blazers are playing good ball but do you think they can take out the Spurs, Suns, Mavs, Lakers in a seven game series? No way. If this was NCAA one and out style they could be a cinderella but this is the NBA.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

I will honor this as long as you are man/woman enough to honor it too and not wuss out when its time to pay up...*THE BLAZERS WILL NOT MAKE THE PLAYOFFS* I will put a Blazers logo as my avatar and "The Blazers are better than I thought" as my sig for a month if I am wrong. If I am right you have to put a Lakers logo as your avatar and "Kobe Bryant is my role model" as your sig for a month . You must be a diehard Blazer fan to take this bet. Any takers?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

I don't know how to change my avatar or signature but I'll learn if I lose. You got yourself a bet.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



thaKEAF said:


> You gotta learn not to buy into the regular season hype. When the Grizzlies started playing great ball back in 2003/2004 the entire city was gassed but soon we got slapped back down to reality. Sure the Blazers are playing good ball but do you think they can take out the Spurs, Suns, Mavs, Lakers in a seven game series? No way. If this was NCAA one and out style they could be a cinderella but this is the NBA.


We've lost both games, yes, to the Spurs, but we can beat them. We can definitely beat the Suns, Mavs, or Lakers. We'll have a better record than the Lakers at the end of the year and we might have a better record than the Mavs. We'll be playing a team like GS or New Orleans or Denver in the first round and we own all three of them. I can't wait for us to play LA and Phoenix this year. We will school them.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

hey we DO have a chance to win it all! hollinger projects 1 in 1000 :yay:


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/playoffodds


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

Put 100 bucks on it.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

You guys have no playoff experience at all. If you do end up with a better record than the Lakers that doesn't guarantee victory in the postseason.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NathanLane said:


> Put 100 bucks on it.


I hope assume you are kidding. Friendly bet with the terms I stated in my previous post.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NathanLane said:


> What team in the NBA has played as well as us in the last month? No one.


The Detroit Pistons? The Boston Celtics? Didn't each of them lose 2 games in December?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

DaRizzle- I took your bet. See post where I said "I don't know how to change my avatar or signature but I'll learn if I lose. You got yourself a bet."

The "Put 100 bucks on it" was to crowTrobot who said that Hollinger projects our title chances at 1 in 1000.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Xericx said:


> The Detroit Pistons? The Boston Celtics? Didn't each of them lose 2 games in December?


Boston only lost 1 actually. But we won 13 in a row. And we beat up on good teams.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



thaKEAF said:


> You guys have no playoff experience at all. If you do end up with a better record than the Lakers that doesn't guarantee victory in the postseason.


This is one of those moments in sports history where experience didn't matter. The talent just comes together and wins it all. You'll see...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



thaKEAF said:


> You guys have no playoff experience at all.


Guess it's in the bag then, 'cause neither did our last Title Team. :biggrin:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

I remember a long time ago I did a similarities between this team and the championship team about the turnaround in such a short period of time to win the title......new coach, bad record...then BLAMMO. win!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I will honor this as long as you are man/woman enough to honor it too and not wuss out when its time to pay up...*THE BLAZERS WILL NOT MAKE THE PLAYOFFS* I will put a Blazers logo as my avatar and "The Blazers are better than I thought" as my sig for a month if I am wrong. If I am right you have to put a Lakers logo as your avatar and "Kobe Bryant is my role model" as your sig for a month . You must be a diehard Blazer fan to take this bet. Any takers?


sorry for butting in on yall's bet, that seems a bit imbalanced. "Kobe Bryant is my role model" would be a nauseating cross for any Blazer fan to bear. Conversely "The Blazers are better than I thought" is pretty tame IMO and would only be acknowledging the obvious.... that you were wrong as evidenced by them making the playoffs.

How about you even up the offer? Either Nathan could put something tame down like... "The Lakers are pretty darned good" in his sig if Portland doesn't make it, or you could go the other way and have something insulting to your Laker bleeding heart like "I wish I was a Blazer fan" or "Pritch Slapped!" if they do...or maybe NL has a suggestion? That is if you're man/woman enough

STOMP


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



> You guys have no playoff experience at all.


Just playing devil's advocate ... that also means we have no experience losing in the playoffs. Clean slate.

Dan


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

The bet doesn't really matter to me. It is OBVIOUS that the Blazers are going to make the playoffs. Clinching the season series with Utah was huge. I'm about 98% sure I'll win the bet. And when he loses, he can put whatever he wants on his avatar. I'll be more focused on watching us win playoff games.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



dkap said:


> Just playing devil's advocate ... that also means we have no experience losing in the playoffs. Clean slate.
> 
> Dan


I like that thinking. I think the only players with playoff experience are Jones and LaFrentz , right?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

Oh wait. Blake too.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

STOP THE INSANITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's threads like this that really frustrate me! How can a person with ANY common sense make a statement like this?!?!?!???? Hey, I'll admit it is starting to look like we MIGHT make the playoffs. But in a 7 game series we will get run off the court by the upper echelon teams. Let's just keep it real, PLEASE! Like KP says,this is going to be a long process. The first step of the process just happened to happen a little bit faster (OK, a lot faster!) then expected. You people that believe this kind of crap probably also want us to make some kneejerk trade for a veteran or want us to get Greg back on the court this season. You have to take a step back and look at the BIG picture! I wish you guys would stop creating threads like this and go back to practicing the national anthem! What little credibility you had is out the window in my opinion. Think before you type brother!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

And I do look at the big picture and it's great. Adding Oden and moving forward, our team is clearly going to dominate for many many years.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> STOP THE INSANITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's threads like this that really frustrate me! How can a person with ANY common sense make a statement like this?!?!?!???? Hey, I'll admit it is starting to look like we MIGHT make the playoffs. But in a 7 game series we will get run off the court by the upper echelon teams. Let's just keep it real, PLEASE! Like KP says,this is going to be a long process. The first step of the process just happened to happen a little bit faster (OK, a lot faster!) then expected. You people that believe this kind of crap probably also want us to make some kneejerk trade for a veteran or want us to get Greg back on the court this season. You have to take a step back and look at the BIG picture! I wish you guys would stop creating threads like this and go back to practicing the national anthem! What little credibility you had is out the window in my opinion. Think before you type brother!


I'm not in favor of trading for a veteran. Nor am I in favor of rushing Oden back. The people we have are great. Look-- my friend said he thought we might win it all. It is possible. Why are you angry? Do you not want us to win this year? Would it upset you? Why are you against me? I'm on your side.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> The bet doesn't really matter to me. It is OBVIOUS that the Blazers are going to make the playoffs. Clinching the season series with Utah was huge. I'm about 98% sure I'll win the bet. And when he loses, he can put whatever he wants on his avatar. I'll be more focused on watching us win playoff games.


among other pratfalls, injuries can and do derail playoff plans of teams far better then Portland... it happens every year. Plucking one of the many examples of this, last year's Lakers looked pretty darned good until they lost most of their forwards.

I'm enjoying the ride but I know nothing is set in stone.

STOMP


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NathanLane said:


> I'm not in favor of trading for a veteran. Nor am I in favor of rushing Oden back. The people we have are great. Look-- my friend said he thought we might win it all. It is possible. Why are you angry? Do you not want us to win this year? Would it upset you? Why are you against me? I'm on your side.



I'm not angry or upset, I just want everybody to be realistic. Your friend, no direspect, does not know what he talks about. If he follows the NBA nearly as close as i do, he would not have that opinion.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

Eric, I think you are letting the excitement of the moment cloud your thought process. I too am proud of our Blazers and amazed at how quickly they have been developing and how good they are becoming. But there is only one team each year that wins it all, and as good as the Blazers are, I just don't think they have the developed talent yet to win it all. Notice I did not say experience because I don't believe that it is necessary for players to have been to the Playoffs in the past to succeed in the present. I said developed talent. Our youngsters are just coming into their own and will be getting better all the time, and as they do, they will be developing their talent to the point that they will have reached their potential. This has an outside chance of happening as soon as next year, I just think it's jumping the gun to think it will happen now. 

I think the Blazers *could* beat several of the teams in a seven game series like Dallas, NO, Denver and the Lakers, but SA and the Suns I think would beat us out in the west. And then there is still whoever wins the east which will likely be the Celtics who I don't see the Blazers being able to beat in a series. 

I will never bet against the Blazers or I would take that $100 bet you offered. And then I would hope beyond hope that I had to pay up. We may all think you're wrong, but please be right. Peace out.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

I think it's obvious that the Blazers today are extreme longshots to win the title. Other teams have playoff experience, proven superstar players, respect from the refs, etc., that would be hard to overcome in a 7-game series.

That said, watching these last few games, for the first time, I've started feeling like a title this season is not impossible. We do have a lot of talent -- much more than most teams now IMO -- and we're learning how to use it. We're learning how to play the right way. We're becoming a whole much greater than the sum of our parts. We're building tremendous confidence. We may even benefit from being too young and naive to realize that we're too young and naive to win it all. 

A couple weeks ago, even during the 13-game streak, I would have said that anyone who thought we could win a title this year was bat**** crazy.

Now, after these latest gritty wins? After seeing us bounce right back from the streak-breaking loss? Seeing us win without our star? 

I don't think a title is likely. But I think it's possible.

And, anecdotally, I don't think I'm the only one who's feeling this way. Over New Years I was up at Lake Tahoe and I stopped in at one of the casinos on the Nevada side to put down a small homer bet on Portland to win it all. Just in the two weeks that had passed since the sports book had printed up the odds sheet (dated 12/15), the Blazers' odds had dropped from 125:1 (hopeless longshot) to 35:1 (longshot, but not impossible).

If we do win it all I'll definitely be wishing I had made it to Nevada a couple weeks earlier 

Stepping Razor


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

THANK YOU SteppingRazor!

This could possibly happen. And Hispanic-- my friend and I follow the league as closely as anyone. Like I said, would you have predicted that we'd be in the race for 1st in our division? With all your knowledge... at the top of the season, would you have predicted the Blazers to be 21-13, having won 16 of 17, and near the top of the division? Probably not. Our Blazers are defying your expectations.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

You are correct that I would never have predicted the way the team has played. To be honest, I said somewhere between 25-30 wins this year. So I am very surprised (pleasantly). You keep bringing up the fact that I did not predict this. That is not the point. You said you think they will win it all. If you watch the league as closely as you claim, you can't honestly believe this. You are speaking with your heart and not your brain. I love the Blazers as much as anybody, but you gotta' keep it real!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

Here's the point: Your version of keeping it real was 25-30 wins. It turns out that isn't real. Now you've come up with a new version of keeping it real, like maybe we'll make the playoffs but we won't win it all. But who is to say you won't be wrong about that too? We CAN win it all. We can. Think about it... don't you want me to win this fight?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NathanLane said:


> Here's the point: Your version of keeping it real was 25-30 wins. It turns out that isn't real. Now you've come up with a new version of keeping it real, like maybe we'll make the playoffs but we won't win it all. But who is to say you won't be wrong about that too? We CAN win it all. We can. Think about it... don't you want me to win this fight?


Anyone CAN win it, but you won't.

I'm not hating, but if you really do believe that winning a championship this season is even remotely possible you need to check yourself.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Anyone CAN win it, but you won't.
> 
> I'm not hating, but if you really do believe that winning a championship this season is even remotely possible you need to check yourself.


In a couple months, I'll bet you consider it remotely possible. Just watch we do. It'll change your mind.

Needless to say, what is up with the Heat? 8-26??? I read preview magazines that had them in the Finals this year. What happened?


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NathanLane said:


> Needless to say, what is up with the Heat? 8-26??? I read preview magazines that had them in the Finals this year. What happened?


Harsh


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

Miami has surpised me too. They are definitely struggling. Even if the Blazers made the post season I don't see them getting past the first round of the playoffs and thats okay with me. As long as we don't play the Lakers in the first round then I am okay with that! :clap:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Stepping Razor said:


> Over New Years I was up at Lake Tahoe and I stopped in at one of the casinos on the Nevada side to put down a small homer bet on Portland to win it all. Just in the two weeks that had passed since the sports book had printed up the odds sheet (dated 12/15), the Blazers' odds had dropped from 125:1 (hopeless longshot) to 35:1 (longshot, but not impossible).
> 
> If we do win it all I'll definitely be wishing I had made it to Nevada a couple weeks earlier
> 
> Stepping Razor


Dude...odds revolve people like you who took the longshot...A bunch of idiots saw 125-1 and a team hot in JANUARY so they put money on it. Thats why the odds dropped, not because vegas thinks they have a chance.

I say 10% chance they make the playoffs.

I can't wait when Portland stumbles and misses the playoffs so I can tell the super unrealistic portland fans (not everyone) to drink a big glass of STFU.:cheers:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

"the blazers are better than i thought" != "kobe is my role model" , that's mega lopsided bro....

aka "meh, so i was wrong" vs "this guy is a God to me" - hardly even.

"kobe aint so bad" is more accurate.

or 

"Blazer ball is the TRUTH" 

Eric did agree... but that ain't parity in any way shape or form


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

Your right and if he had said he wanted to change it I probably would have but...a bets a bet


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

BTW ALL Portland has to do is make the playoffs why are y'all so worried about the terms now...hee hee hee (going to bed, gnight)


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



DaRizzle said:


> Dude...odds revolve people like you who took the longshot...A bunch of idiots saw 125-1 and a team hot in JANUARY so they put money on it. Thats why the odds dropped, not because vegas thinks they have a chance.
> 
> I say 10% chance they make the playoffs.
> 
> I can't wait when Portland stumbles and misses the playoffs so I can tell the super unrealistic portland fans (not everyone) to drink a big glass of STFU.:cheers:


10%??? Have you watched us play? We are going to get BETTER as the season goes on. We won't just make the playoffs. We'll probably get HCA in the first round. Check USA Today. We're ranked #5 in the league.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



DaRizzle said:


> BTW ALL Portland has to do is make the playoffs why are y'all so worried about the terms now...hee hee hee (going to bed, gnight)


I don't care about the terms or the bet. We're gonna make the playoffs and then if you want to change your avatar to keep your word, then fine. But I'll just be enjoying my team in the playoffs. But frankly, just the playoffs is a disappointment at this point. I expect HCA in the first round.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NathanLane said:


> In a couple months, I'll bet you consider it remotely possible. Just watch we do. It'll change your mind.
> 
> Needless to say, what is up with the Heat? 8-26??? I read preview magazines that had them in the Finals this year. What happened?


Well I think Portland could play well enough to be the 4th best team in the West this season (behind Spurs/Mavs/Suns still), as Houston has really failed to show up and Portland are playing great as of late. But that's as far as they go. No way will I consider them to be NBA Champions or even Finalists this season.
But to be honest, they could win their last 20 games and finish with like 60 wins or something, and I STILL wouldn't give them the benefit over the Spurs in the playoffs.

And I don't kno if the Heat thing was an insult or a question but yea, we've definately fallen.. Very rough times, Wade being our only decent player and shaq already making up more injuries. Blount is our starting center... Ricky is our 2nd best player... We have like 5 players injured too.
Over at the Heat board we've pretty much settled the season for a top 5 pick..


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

It wasn't an insult. It was a question. I was cheering them on during the 2006 NBA Finals. That's one of the very few times that the team in the Finals that I was rooting for actually won. I have no idea why they are so bad this year. I would think they would be at least .500.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NathanLane said:


> It wasn't an insult. It was a question. I was cheering them on during the 2006 NBA Finals. That's one of the very few times that the team in the Finals that I was rooting for actually won. I have no idea why they are so bad this year. I would think they would be at least .500.


k,
and yea, so did I 

Guess we don't really deserve to do too well this season though, as our biggest FA signing was Smush Parker..
Hopefully we make some moves this off-season, cause it's pretty painful watching this team so far.
If it wern't for Wade, we'd be the timberwolves (without the excuse of completely intending to tank).


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

What is up with Shaq? He used to be so good (understatement). Should he just retire at this point? I guess the good part is that you might get a good draft pick to play alongside Wade. OJ Mayo?


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



DaRizzle said:


> I say 10% chance they make the playoffs.
> 
> I can't wait when Portland stumbles and misses the playoffs so I can tell the super unrealistic portland fans (not everyone) to drink a big glass of STFU.:cheers:


I'll take that bet, _if_ you take Stomp's terms (which aren't weak). I don't think they're going to contend for the title or anything, but at least they can get a five game winning streak, which apparently the Lakers are incapable of. :cheers:


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

I can rise with that.

I still think any team would have a hellofa time beating us 4 times in 7 games with the way we are playing lately.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

The silliest thread of the year.

In a series, this team could not beat

San Antonio
Dallas
Phoenix
Boston
Detroit
And probably at least 4-5 more (Cleveland, Denver...)

They might win a game, or steal two, but please, give me a break. 

And by the way, everyone here watches the NBA very closely, heck, I have even written a book about the NBA.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Stevenson said:


> The silliest thread of the year.
> 
> In a series, this team could not beat
> 
> ...


And the Mavs would never lose to the Warriors in a playoff series... oh wait.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NateBishop3 said:


> And the Mavs would never lose to the Warriors in a playoff series... oh wait.


BuRNeD!!!!!!


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NateBishop3 said:


> And the Mavs would never lose to the Warriors in a playoff series... oh wait.


Of course there are always exceptions to the rule, that really proves nothing. And for the record, the Warriors beating the Mavs was the first time in NBA history - 60 years - where the 8th seed beat the 1 seed in a 7 game series. Zing!

The point is, our Blazers are having a great run, but comeon - this is reality, Greg.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Stevenson said:


> The silliest thread of the year.
> 
> In a series, this team could not beat
> 
> ...


I agree with you that we can't beat San Antonio in a 7-game series.

Not having played Boston or Phoenix yet with this team, it's hard to say how we'll match up, although I don't think you're off base to expect it to be tough.

Otherwise, however, I disagree. We wouldn't be favored to beat Detroit or Dallas in a series, but on the basis of how we match up with those teams I think we would certainly have a shot. And I actually think that a contest with teams like Cleveland, Denver, etc., would be quite favorable to us, if we can keep playing the kind of strong basketball we've been playing for the past month or more (not necessarily winning 90% of our games, just playing this style of good basketball).

In short, if we get lucky with matchups (i.e., avoid San Antonio) I think we *could* (not necessarily *would*) do some real damage in the playoffs.

Stepping Razor


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Stevenson said:


> Of course there are always exceptions to the rule, that really proves nothing. And for the record, the Warriors beating the Mavs was the first time in NBA history - 60 years - where the 8th seed beat the 1 seed in a 7 game series. Zing!


Nice Zinger...they only started having 7 game series in the first round of the playoffs in 2003... and 8th seeded Denver beat #1 seeded Seattle in 1994.

STOMP


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Stevenson said:


> The point is, our Blazers are having a great run, but comeon - this is reality, Greg.


you're talking to fans of a team that:

• cashed in on a 6% chance of drafting Greg Oden
• just saw a high schooler who hasn't done much all season drop 24 points IN ONE QUARTER against a Jerry Sloan team
• traded Sebastian Telfair for Brandon Roy
• traded Tyrus Thomas for LaMarcus Aldridge
• is the third youngest in NBA history, is playing without Oden, and yet has won 15 of 16 games

if you came here for reality, you've come to the wrong place. we're fresh out. 

I'm tired of being the wrong pragmatist. I'm sippin' the Kool Aid and buying my plane tickets for the June parade in Portland.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



mook said:


> you're talking to fans of a team that:
> 
> • cashed in on a 6% chance of drafting Greg Oden
> • just saw a high schooler who hasn't done much all season drop 24 points IN ONE QUARTER against a Jerry Sloan team
> ...


LOL. Well said.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



STOMP said:


> Nice Zinger...they only started having 7 game series in the first round of the playoffs in 2003... and 8th seeded Denver beat #1 seeded Seattle in 1994.


In 1999 the #8 Knicks went all the way to the finals. It was a short season, however.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

andalusian said:


> In 1999 the #8 Knicks went all the way to the finals. It was a short season, however.


still another valid retort to Stevenson's claim... that Zing! must have been his post boomeranging over his head.

STOMP


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

Go away Blazer haters...

A real fan ALWAYS believes his team can beat the other.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Resume said:


> A real fan ALWAYS believes his team can beat the other.


I hate it when people tell you that their way is the only way to be a "real" fan. 

You can be a fan and believe in reality at the same time. No need to label someone an unworthy fan because he does not share your views.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

I would give the Blazers about a 3 percent chance to win it all this year.

Of course, next year and beyond, the odds substantially change!

You don't have to be drinking koolaid to be a fan of this team. The reality is nice enough!

By next season, I expect Aldridge to be even better.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

A few thought on this thread:

1. Any team can win it, there is a reason we watch the games folks. If we knew the outcome, would we bother to watch?

2. San Antonio has never won back to back titles. With all the injuries they have been having, I don't think they will this year either. 

3. There is no team in the league that just absolutely "scares" me. Not one. This is probably the most wide open race for an NBA championship there has been in a long time. 

4. Winning brings confidence.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

I don't think we have enough of a inside game to go all the way. While I think we can and probably will make it to the playoffs, teams that rely mainly on jump shooting seldom wins a championship. Of course we might improve our inside game by the end of the season so I wouldn't say it's impossible.

Next year though we should have much more of a inside game.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

The Celtics don't scare you? They should I think.

And as for my zinger, In over 1,000 playoff series over the years, you guys have named two additional eighth seeds that have won series. I don't think that creates a boomarang, do you? .03%? 

The point is, we are good, but not yet great. Our time will come.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Stevenson said:


> The Celtics don't scare you? They should I think.
> 
> And as for my zinger, In over 1,000 playoff series over the years, you guys have named two additional eighth seeds that have won series. I don't think that creates a boomarang, do you? .03%?


your Zing! point was wrong for several reasons. Both recent examples of #8 seeds that did win and the fact that 7 game series in the first round have only been taking place the last 4 years not 60. That pretty much sends the zinger right back atcha... sorry

STOMP


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

There aren't 8 Western Conference teams playing better ball than the Blazers right now. Heck, there may not even be 4 Western Conference teams playing better ball than the Blazers right now. So the only reasons the Blazers would miss the playoffs this year would be if they cooled off significantly OR several other Western Conference teams got real hot over the 2nd half of the season OR some combination of the two.

Personally, I have my sights set on just making it to the playoffs this season. That would be icing on the cake for me. And anything beyond just making it to the playoffs would just be ice cream on the side.

But, Nathan, you really should check this out before you jinx us to hell in a handbasket: http://homepages.cae.wisc.edu/~dwilson/rsfc/Woof.html

PBF


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Entity said:


> I'll take that bet, _if_ you take Stomp's terms (which aren't weak). I don't think they're going to contend for the title or anything, but at least they can get a five game winning streak, which apparently the Lakers are incapable of. :cheers:


I already have a taker so no on the bet. You are right about the Lakers not having a 5 game winning streak...they just have a better record than your Blazers. :cheers:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



ProudBFan said:


> So the only reasons the Blazers would miss the playoffs this year would be if they cooled off significantly OR several other Western Conference teams got real hot over the 2nd half of the season OR some combination of the two.PBF


Which will happen...its January


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



thaKEAF said:


> Sure the Blazers are playing good ball but do you think they can take out the Spurs, Suns, Mavs, Lakers in a seven game series? No way.


A few years ago the Denver Nuggets (eighth seed) took out the Seattle SuperSonics (1st seed) in a five-game series. Anything is possible.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



mgb said:


> I don't think we have enough of a inside game to go all the way. While I think we can and probably will make it to the playoffs, teams that rely mainly on jump shooting seldom wins a championship. Of course we might improve our inside game by the end of the season so I wouldn't say it's impossible.
> 
> Next year though we should have much more of a inside game.


Who was the Bulls low post threat when they won all those championships in the 90's? That team was about as jump shooting of a team as you can find.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

yes Pippen and Jordan made it a jumper team...are you serious? Bill Wennigton (spelling) was the C. No threat to score but he knew what his role was and when he had to he got the ball to the right spots. Oh yeah also, Blazers aren't coached by the greatest NBA coach ever (or 1A if you dont agree)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



DaRizzle said:


> yes Pippen and Jordan made it a jumper team...are you serious? Bill Wennigton (spelling) was the C. No threat to score but he knew what his role was and when he had to he got the ball to the right spots. Oh yeah also, Blazers aren't coached by the greatest NBA coach ever (or 1A if you dont agree)


WTF are you talking about. Wennington was a garbage player. A big body to throw on the floor in hopes of doing something half way decent. Just because you mentioned Wennington's name doesn't change the fact that they had a primarily jump shooting team. Even Horace Grant was a face up shooter from about 10 feet out.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



mook said:


> you're talking to fans of a team that:
> 
> • cashed in on a 6% chance of drafting Greg Oden
> • just saw a high schooler who hasn't done much all season drop 24 points IN ONE QUARTER against a Jerry Sloan team
> ...


THanks for the signature material, mate! :worthy::biggrin::yay:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



zagsfan20 said:


> WTF are you talking about. Wennington was a garbage player. A big body to throw on the floor in hopes of doing something half way decent. Just because you mentioned Wennington's name doesn't change the fact that they had a primarily jump shooting team. Even Horace Grant was a face up shooter from about 10 feet out.



The more back you go in NBA history the more the teams relied on the jump shot so I'll give you that but they did enough slashing and low post scoring to NOT be considered just a jump shooting team. BTW IMO if you are in the post and back down a player to do a 5-8ft shot that is scoring in the post, not a jumpshot (10-?? ft)


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



STOMP said:


> Nice Zinger...they only started having 7 game series in the first round of the playoffs in 2003... and 8th seeded Denver beat #1 seeded Seattle in 1994.
> 
> STOMP



And #8 seeded Knicks beat the #1 seeded Heat in the 1999. And those Knicks reached the FINALS!

oops, someone already said that


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



DaRizzle said:


> I already have a taker so no on the bet. You are right about the Lakers not having a 5 game winning streak...they just have a better record than your Blazers. :cheers:


Not for long. I guarantee you that the Blazers will have a better record than the Lakers by the All Star break.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

^Who slangs you weed, I need his number


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



DaRizzle said:


> I already have a taker so no on the bet. You are right about the Lakers not having a 5 game winning streak...they just have a better record than your Blazers. :cheers:


One game up isn't much of a better record.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

DaRizzle- I simply assume that you haven't watched us play this season. Why would you watch all our games? You're a Laker fan. But if you had watched all these games, you would understand.

Go Blazers


----------



## Burton (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



DaRizzle said:


> "Kobe Bryant is my role model" as your sig for a month. You have to be a diehard Blazer fan...


Well, thanks god that I'm not. Are they required to sport that in Colorado?


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NathanLane said:


> And #8 seeded Knicks beat the #1 seeded Heat in the 1999. And those Knicks reached the FINALS! oops, someone already said that


I don't understand why the culture here is to try and mock someone who simply has different point of view - to try and make them look ignorant. It really s rampant here.

You can try and mock me because you found a flaw in my point, *but try as you might, you cannot mock my hoops IQ.
*
I don't play this card very often, but the fact is, I have written a book about the NBA. Have you?


----------



## Burton (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Stevenson said:


> I don't play this card very often, but the fact is, I have written a book about the NBA. Have you?


Any dumb*** can write something, be it good or bad. Have you been _published_by a third party with an interest in turning a profit? 

IF not, then shut up. 

IF so, then source it right now or shut up.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Stevenson said:


> I don't understand why the culture here is to try and mock someone who simply has different point of view - to try and make them look ignorant. It really s rampant here.
> 
> You can try and mock me because you found a flaw in my point, *but try as you might, you cannot mock my hoops IQ.
> *
> I don't play this card very often, but the fact is, I have written a book about the NBA. Have you?


My credentials:

*Worked for Papa Joe Chevalier of Sporting News Radio as his NBA consultant in 1999

*Wrote "The Fan" for OregonLive.com for five years; My column was quoted by both CNN and CNNSI.

*Wrote for NBA.com's Blog Squad for two years

*Currently writer for NBA.com's Court Reporters


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Burton said:


> Any dumb*** can write something, be it good or bad. Have you been _published_by a third party with an interest in turning a profit?
> 
> IF not, then shut up.
> 
> IF so, then source it right now or shut up.


A little harsh?

Not to play that card, as it is a pretty overplayed card, but you have 15 posts and your calling people out like that already?


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Burton said:


> Any dumb*** can write something, be it good or bad. Have you been _published_by a third party with an interest in turning a profit?
> 
> IF not, then shut up.
> 
> IF so, then source it right now or shut up.


What a moron.

I write a weekly column for USA Today. I've written 15 books. I wrote The Complete Idiot's Guide to the NBA.

So who needs to shut up?


----------



## Burton (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



zagsfan20 said:


> A little harsh?
> 
> Not to play that card, as it is a pretty overplayed card, but you have 15 posts and your calling people out like that already?


 Yes.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Stevenson said:


> What a moron.
> 
> I write a weekly column for USA Today. I've written 15 books. I wrote The Complete Idiot's Guide to the NBA.
> 
> So who needs to shut up?


Steven D. Strauss?


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NathanLane said:


> He was dead serious and he's a Boston fan. I think it's possible folks. We're playing great great basketball and we will get BETTER as the season goes on. They're young, learning, and growing. "Rise With Us" was a genius slogan.
> 
> Go Blazers


Does you freind do any dope?:cheers:


----------



## Burton (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Stevenson said:


> What a moron.
> I wrote The Complete Idiot's Guide to the NBA.


And I'm God.

That's not sourcing it. Sourcing what you said would mean cross-refencing yourself with what you had published ( not "wrote" ) and making that provable over the internet. So? Well?

What you wrote, supra, is just more boasting about being an expert. Like being the author of some Idiot's Guide to any sport somehow makes you knowledgeable in this thread anyway? Again, source what you said. Don't just talk about how smart we should think you are, or how deferential we should be to you, because you maybe can write. But even if you can write or were published, exactly how is that relevant to how good the Blazers will be? 

Writing makes you Nostradamus here? ( did i spell that right? i meant that soothsayer with the beard and the 150 cats... )

PS: When you start from the position of "listen to me I'm an expert!" you lose from the get-go, really.

'cuse typos.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



Stevenson said:


> Of course there are always exceptions to the rule, that really proves nothing. And for the record, the Warriors beating the Mavs was the first time in NBA history - 60 years - where the 8th seed beat the 1 seed in a 7 game series. Zing!


well, there was that one 8th seeded team back in 1955 that took the #1 seeded team to 7 games.

wait a minute, something seems wrong about that.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



DaRizzle said:


> I say 10% chance they make the playoffs.
> 
> I can't wait when Portland stumbles and misses the playoffs so I can tell the super unrealistic portland fans (not everyone) to drink a big glass of STFU.:cheers:


Thread bookmarked. Cya in April.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

I think one of my posts got deleted in this thread


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



NateBishop3 said:


> I think one of my posts got deleted in this thread


You sure it got posted in the first place? I don't see any deleted posts in this thread. Maybe it didn't go through for some reason. You might want to try again.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

I don't see it as a realistic possibility for the Blazers to win it all. The league has many very strong, established teams; teams that have not reached the age of decline yet and none of these teams have major injuries at this point. Then you also have Boston, added to the mix this year.
The Blazers are still young with almost no playoff experienced players on the team. As I remember, the Porter, Drexler, Kersey group took several years before they got out of the first round of playoffs. This team has a bigger nucleus of talent than that team had, but still I think learning to win in the playoffs is a process. We have some players (Webster, Frye, Jack, Przbilla) who seem to suffer periodic bouts of lack of self-confidence, this could hurt if things start to go wrong. 

We depend very much on Roy and he does seem to have nagging injury issues; with his aggressive style of play, there is a risk he could have injuries that keep him out for extended periods of time.

I see that in our last ten games, our strength of schedule was fairly low. We have not proven that we can play even .500 against teams like San Antonio, Boston, Dallas and Phoenix. 

It's good to always have hope, but for me I think it's more comfortable to just hope for a playoff berth this year.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

We beat Dallas. Haven't played Boston or Phoenix.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

Since we haven't played them yet, we haven't proven we can beat them. If we do subsequently beat them, I may change my opinion, but i still think extensive playoff experience is essential to being able to go all the way.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

The 77 team didn't have extensive playoff experience, did it?


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

I wasn't following NBA basketball in '77, but from what I have read it seems that year was an anomaly; there were no dominant teams, maybe some great teams were over the hill or had major injuries, I don't really know. 

I guess we'll see how things evolve as the season goes on....


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

This season could be an anomaly too.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*



ZackAddy said:


> This season could be an anomaly too.


...but it turns out that it's not.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

lol...i remember this thread


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Good friend of mine who follows the NBA closely: "Blazers can win it all this yea*

ZachAddy is purely brilliant when it comes to the NBA and should widely be regarded as a credible source of informational analysis....


...April Fools.


----------

